# Terry Worsley R 289123



## Terry Worsley (Apr 25, 2008)

Are there any members of the crew of SS TRIONA sailed from Manchester August 1943 and paid off in Columbo May 1944 - or am I the only one left?
Also any guys shipping out of Avonmouth 1945 - 1950


----------



## SSTriona (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello Terry please see my email to you. ....on behalf of Sid Rylatt who's still alive and I'm trying to get crew members together


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

SSTriona,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your search.

It maybe an idea to make a new thread with the title SS Triona which will be more likely to be seen by other members. Here it is a little hidden.


Hawkey01


----------



## Terry Worsley (Apr 25, 2008)

*Terry Worsley*



SSTriona said:


> Hello Terry please see my email to you. ....on behalf of Sid Rylatt who's still alive and I'm trying to get crew members together


Hi Bryan, I received your email and replied to it yesterday - mailed to [email protected] - did you receive it? Give my best regards to Sid and I am looking forward to hearing from him. - Terry


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Terry Worsley said:


> Are there any members of the crew of SS TRIONA sailed from Manchester August 1943 and paid off in Columbo May 1944 - or am I the only one left?
> Also any guys shipping out of Avonmouth 1945 - 1950


Terry, I sailed out of Avonmouth from 1947 to 1954. Sailed on the Skin boats and Charles hill Bristol City line.


----------



## Terry Worsley (Apr 25, 2008)

*Terry Worsley*



hawkey01 said:


> SSTriona,
> 
> on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your search.
> 
> ...


Hello Hawkey, I think there is some confusion with the name SS Triona - this was in fact a ship I was in back in 1943 and the other day I got a message in 'Old shipmates'from Bryan Kilroy and Bryan, apparently not experienced with SN has got his message mixed up. So, you can be assurred there is no person with the name SS Triona

Best regards, Terry Worsley


----------

